# Trailer with bunks and rollers... remove rollers?



## weweber3 (Jul 12, 2016)

It looks like the keel rollers and side guides were added to the trailer. After comparing to a Load Rite I am thinkin of going back to just 1 bunk on each side. Pros or cons?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 12, 2016)

I'd keep everything.
The side guides are great for retrieving your boat on a river with current or lakes with winds.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 13, 2016)

I would add bunks, but I'd set them so they can carry the boat and allow you to leave those rollers on there - otherwise you'll have to set them high & make certain launches difficult. With that 'V' to the bottom of your boat you run the chance of hitting one of the trailer crossmembers when loading.

I'd keep the side rollers for the same reasons previously mentioned. Why revert to a bare bones setup when you're already working with more?


----------



## weweber3 (Jul 13, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> I would add bunks, but I'd set them so they can carry the boat and allow you to leave those rollers on there - otherwise you'll have to set them high & make certain launches difficult. With that 'V' to the bottom of your boat you run the chance of hitting one of the trailer crossmembers when loading.
> 
> I'd keep the side rollers for the same reasons previously mentioned. Why revert to a bare bones setup when you're already working with more?



I am new to all this, figured I would ask. I have rollers down the keel and bunks on the side. I'll look to replace the rollers with new rubber and the bunks with new wood and carpet.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 13, 2016)

Like others, I'd leave as it. The keel is the spine or backbone of the boat, so it's good to have it supported. But like others have experienced here, rollers should not be the _primary means of support_ in a tin hull, or you can encoutner problems and bending of the hull among other things.

What worked for me in the past, for a similar setup is that I put some 1/4" material temporarily over/on the bunks and put the boat on the trailer. Then I crawled under the trailer (blocked of course :wink: ) and adjusted the center rollers up against the keel tight. Then I removed that 1/4" material. 

In this way, they, the rollers can still be used to guide the boat up the trailer when launching or retrieving, but the majority of the weight of the hull is being born by the bunks - which it should be. IIRC I read this tip in a boat trailer setup manual somewhere.


----------



## weweber3 (Jul 13, 2016)

DaleH said:


> Like others, I'd leave as it. The keel is the spine or backbone of the boat, so it's good to have it supported. But like others have experienced here, rollers should not be the _primary means of support_ in a tin hull, or you can encoutner problems and bending of the hull among other things.
> 
> What worked for me in the past, for a similar setup is that I put some 1/4" material temporarily over/on the bunks and put the boat on the trailer. Then I crawled under the trailer (blocked of course :wink: ) and adjusted the center rollers up against the keel tight. Then I removed that 1/4" material.
> 
> In this way, they, the rollers can still be used to guide the boat up the trailer when launching or retrieving, but the majority of the weight of the hull is being born by the bunks - which it should be. IIRC I read this tip in a boat trailer setup manual somewhere.



I am not sure I follow you here Dale. If you add 1/4" to the bunks and they raise the keel rollers, then remove the 1/4' on the bunks... won't the weight of boat be resting on the keel rollers?


----------



## DaleH (Jul 13, 2016)

weweber3 said:


> If you add 1/4" to the bunks and they raise the keel rollers, then remove the 1/4' on the bunks... won't the weight of boat be resting on the keel rollers?


Yes, but only with 1/4" compression ... use something thinner if you want ... intent is for rollers to give some keel support, but to also have bunks bearing the load.


----------



## weweber3 (Jul 13, 2016)

I gotcha now, the roller rubber is gonna give a little and let the boat settle on the bunks. Wasn't thinking those rollers would give that much. Makes total sense now.


----------

